# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Türkistan Türklerinin Milli Kurtuluş Savaşı

## ceydaaa

Flag_of_Eastern_Turkistan.jpgRusyada komünistler ile komünist olmayanlar arasındaki bir iç harbin başlaması ve Türkistandaki Rus komünistlerinin Türklere hiç taviz vermeyen tutumları yıllardır Rus zulmünden inleyen Türklere istiklalleri için mücadelede yeni fırsat yaratmıştır. 
1917 İhtilal beyannamesi çerçevesi dahilinde Hokandda bir Halk Şurası kurularak Türkistanın bir Mahalli Muhtar Cumhuriyeti olarak ilanına karar verildi. Halk Şurası aldığı bir karar ile Başkırt ve bir müddet evvel kurulan Alaş  Orda Kazak hükümetlerini de katılacağı bir Federasyon kurulacağını ilan etti.
Böyle kuvvetli bir federasyonu Sovyetler kolay kolay dağıtamayacakları için Türklerin haklarını, asgari derecede, alma imkanı doğacaktı. 
Taşkentteki Sovyet Komiserliği, Ermenilerle takviyeli bir Rus birliğini hemen Hokand üzerine sevk etti. Kızıl birliklerle Hokandlılar arasındaki kıyasıya mücadele 11 Şubattan 22 Şubat 1918e kadar devam etti. Silah üstünlüğü olan kızıl birlikler sonunda Hokandı ele geçirerek 10.000 kişiyi katlettiler. Türklerin milli istiklal için giriştikleri bu mücadele de böylece kanlı bir şekilde bastırıldı. 
Orta Asya Türklerinin Rus hakimiyetinden kurtulma mücadelesinde Kazak liderlerinin Türkistandaki milli güçlerle işbirliğini reddedip Rus ihtilal hükümetiyle anlaşma yolunu tercih etmeleri hazin bir dönüm noktasını teşkil eder. 
Buhara Emirliği Mart 1918!e kadar iç işlerinde serbest olarak Rusya hakimiyeti altında kalmıştı. Genç Buharalılar adı altında 1910lardan beri hazırlıklarını yapan bir grup yenilikçi 1917 ihtilalinden istifade ederek Emir Mir Alim Hanı devirmek için harekete geçtiler. Fakat hareketleri Emir tarafından öğrenilip tesirsiz bırakıldı. Bunun üzerine reformistler, çok yanlış olarak, Buharayı kontrollerine almak isteyen Sovyet komiserliğinden yardım istediler. 
Buharalı reformistlerle Sovyetlerin müştereken giriştikleri darbe hareketi de Emir tarafından başarıyla önlendi. Bu olaydan sonra 25 Mart 1918de Sovyet hükümeti Buharanın istiklalini tanımaya mecbur kaldı. Emire karşı başarısızlığa uğrayan yenilikçiler ikiye bölündüler: bir kısmı Sovyetlerle tam bir işbirliğine giderken, Osman Hoca önderliğindeki diğer grup reformcu ve milliyetçi bir Buhara Cumhuriyeti kurmaya kalkıştılar.
Sovyet hükümetinin, istiklalini tanımak mecburiyetinde kaldığı Buharanın varlığı Türkistandaki Sovyet Komiserliğini ve Kızıl Ordu komutanı Frunzeyi son derece tedirgin etti. Buhara Emirinin komünistlere karşı takip ettiği taviz vermez politika Frunzeyi Buharayı işgal için bahaneler aramaya sevketti. 
Sovyetlerin kurduğu Buhara komünist partisinin isteklerini kabul etmesi için Frunze, Emire baskı yapmaya başladı. Sonunda Leninin tasvibini de alan Frunze, 28 Ağustos ile 2 Eylül 1920 arasında Buharayı bir yıldırım harekâtı ile işgal ediverdi. 6 Ekim 1920de Buhara Halk Kongresi toplanarak Buhara Halk Cumhuriyetini ilan etti. Fakat halkın Ruslara ve komünistlere karşı duyduğu nefretten bir an için gözleri yılan Sovyetler, Buharanın idaresini yine Buharalılara bırakmak mecburiyetinde kaldılar. İçinde Sovyet taraftarlarının da bulunduğu fakat çoğunluğunu milliyetçi reformcuların teşkil ettiği Buhara Halk Cumhuriyeti ile 4 Mart 1921de bir ittifak antlaşması yapan Ruslar Buharanın istiklalini yeniden tanıdılar. Fakat Rusların Buharayı Sovyetleştirme emellerinden vazgeçmemesi Buhara  Sovyet münasebetlerini yeniden kötüleştirdi. Bunun üzerine Sovyetler karşı direnme mücadelesini bizzat başlatan Buharanın yeni devlet reisi M. A. Muhiddin zorla istifa ettirilerek yerine daha ılımlı olduğu sanılan Osman Hoca getirildi. Fakat Osman Hoca Sovyetlere hiç taviz vermediği gibi bilakis tam istiklal için Türkistana gelmiş olan Enver Paşa ile işbirliği yaparak Ruslara karşı mücadeleyi daha da hızlandırdı. Türklerin bu istiklal mücadelesi 1924de Kızıl Ordunun Türkistanı tekrar işgaline kadar devam etmiştir. Şimdi sıra Hive Hanlığına gelmişti. 
Hive Hanlığı da tıpkı Buhara gibi Rus işgalinden sonra içişlerinde serbest ve Rusyaya bağlı bir devlet olarak varlığını devam ettiriyordu. 1917de Bolşevik İhtilali başladığı zaman Türkistanın diğer bölgelerinin aksine Hivede Han ile Genç Hiveliler olarak bilinen yenilikçi grup anlaşarak ülkede ıslahatçı ve demokratik bir idare tarzını kurmuşlar idi. Fakat Özbekler ile Yamud Türkmenleri arasındaki anânevi rekabetin yeniden patlak vermesi Hivenin bu kritik günlerinde en büyük talihsizliği olmuştur. Türkmen  Özbek anlaşmazlığının halledilememesi üzerine Türkmenlerin önderi Cüneyid Han etrafındaki Türkmen kuvvetleri ile Hive üzerine yürüyerek şehri kuşattı.
Bu karışıklıktan istifade eden Sovyetler bir Kızıl Ordu birliğini Hiveye göndererek Cüyid Hanın kuşatmasını kaldırmayı sağlamışlardır. Fakat, Ruslardan hiç hoşlanmayan ahali, Kızıl Ordu, birlikleri yerine Türkmenleri Hivede görmeyi tercih etmişlerdir. Nitekim bir müddet sonra Cüneyid Hanın Ruslarla işbirliği yapan Isfendiyar Hanı öldürerek Hiveye hakim olmasına ses çıkartmamıştı. Ne hazinedir ki, büyük bir mücahit olmasına rağmen Cüneyid Hanın bazı kışkırtmalara aldanarak Özbeklere karşı katı davranmaya başlaması Özbekleri kendinden uzaklaştırmakla kalmamış, hatta onların Sovyetlerle işbirliği yapmalarına sebep olmuştur. Bu ise, Ruslara tekrar Hivenin içişlerine müdahale için yeni bir fırsat vermiştir. Durumun ciddiyetini kavrayan Cüneyid Han, Ruslarla anlaşma yolunu tercih etmek mecburiyetinde kalmış ve onlarla bir barış anlaşması yapmayı o şartlarda en ehven çıkar yol olarak görmüştür. Böyle bir antlaşma ile Sovyetler, Hivede hiçbir komünist olmadığı için bu fikirlerini tatbik etmede son derece güçlük çekiyorlardı. Sonunda, Hivedeki Rus askerleri Cüneyid Handan kaçan muhalif Özbeklerle bir Hive İhtilal Taburu kurarak Hivede bir Sovyet hükümeti kurulmasını talep ettiler. Hive İhtilal Taburunun yardım istemesi üzerine Sovyetler Türkistandaki Kızıl Ordu birliklerinden bir kısmını Hiveye sevk ettiler. Güya Cüneyid Hanın ve taraftarlarının kanlı diktatoryasından Hiveyi kurtarmak maksadıyla 25 Aralık 1919 ile 27 Ocak 1920 arasında Kızıl Ordu birlikleri Hiveyi işgal ettiler. Bu Sovyet işgali ile sözüm olan Hive Halkının İhtilali gerçekleştirmiş oluyordu. Hive de komünist olmadığı için Sovyetler idareyi Genç Hivelilere devretmek mecburiyetinde kaldılar.
Kurulan Hive Komitesi Hanlık sistemini lağvederek Harezm Halk Cumhuriyetini ilan etti. Sovyet hükümeti 13 Eylül 1920de Harezm Cumhuriyeti ile bir ittifak antlaşması imzalayarak Harezmin güya istiklalini tanıdı. Bir müddet sonra Sovyetler Harezm Komünist Partisini kurarak faaliyete geçirdiler.
Bilahare Sovyetler Harezm Halk Cumhuriyetinin komünist aleyhtarı bir tutuma girdiğini ileri sürerek Genç Hivelileri baştan uzaklaştırmış ve Ekim 1921de kurdukları komünist hükümetle Hiveyi kontrollerine almışlardır. Böylece, bin bir entrika sonunda Sovyetler, Hivede de komünist iktidarını gerçekleştirmiş oluyorlardı.

----------

